# New Helmet Bag



## niceasdrhuxtable (22 Jul 2007)

Does anyone know if that little side pocket on the outside of the new helmet bag's has a specific purpose? It looks like it could fit a bottle of water or something but I wasn't sure if there was actually an intended use for it.


----------



## SupersonicMax (22 Jul 2007)

Link to a picture?


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (22 Jul 2007)

Here you go. Please excuse my poor image editing skills.


----------



## SupersonicMax (22 Jul 2007)

Never seen that bag before.  Looks like american product...


----------



## krustyrl (22 Jul 2007)

Is that an "SPH5"  helmet bag.?


----------



## Inch (22 Jul 2007)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Never seen that bag before.  Looks like american product...



That is standard issue in Shearwater. I would guess in anticipation of the new helmets coming out, they're a bit bigger than the current ones so the old helmet bags won't fit it.


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (22 Jul 2007)

SPH5?
Here's what the label says:

8415-01-395-0005
BAG, FLYERS, HELMET
HGU-56/P
81996/1680-ALSE-255-1
W8485-010942/001/PR
3S151/TX-1680-ALSE-255

As for it being American, it may well be but supply had us turn in our old olive drab helmet bags for these, which are quite a bit larger. I don't really see many of the old OD ones anymore so I thought that everyone had the new ones.


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (22 Jul 2007)

Inch said:
			
		

> That is standard issue in Shearwater. I would guess in anticipation of the new helmets coming out, they're a bit bigger than the current ones so the old helmet bags won't fit it.



I received mine while I was in Winnipeg so maybe it's disseminating throughout the system now?


----------



## Inch (22 Jul 2007)

niceasdrhuxtable said:
			
		

> SPH5?



SPH5 is the current issue helmet for helo crews.



			
				niceasdrhuxtable said:
			
		

> I received mine while I was in Winnipeg so maybe it's disseminating throughout the system now?



That is my understanding, it's CF wide now.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (23 Jul 2007)

niceasdrhuxtable said:
			
		

> SPH5?
> Here's what the label says:
> 
> 8415-*01*-395-0005
> ...



According to the NSN the country of origin is USA.  But so probably were the OD ones.


----------



## Loachman (23 Jul 2007)

We've had these in Tac Hel for several years. They're roomier than the older ones, so it's easier to stuff an SPH5-, or HGU-56 for thems what's got one (usually those with larger helmet mounts), into them.

Straight purchase from the US.

As for the pocket, use it for whatever you want. I hardly use any of them.


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (23 Jul 2007)

Loachman said:
			
		

> As for the pocket, use it for whatever you want. I hardly use any of them.



Thanks, I thought there might have been some sort of intended use I wasn't aware of


----------



## Zoomie (23 Jul 2007)

niceasdrhuxtable said:
			
		

> supply had us turn in our old olive drab helmet bags for these



19 Wing supply never asked for the other helmet bags back - so we now have both.  The larger bag is much larger, but more comfortable to carry around.


----------



## Sf2 (23 Jul 2007)

I don't use either....


----------

